# My Dubai and Tokyo Trip to buying the Endless R34 GTR!



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Guys, Just returned from my holiday on the weekend. Thought i'd share some pics of the journey From Dubai to Tokyo and back.

Some events attended while I was in Japan, were the Nismo Festival and the Tokyo Motor show.

Endless R34 GTR 
The Street Spec Drag R SPL ... 
This Car is a member of RH9 Club, and is currently running 1000BHP at 2.3 Bar Boost. Additionally, 100 Shot of Nitrous with a sequential gear box (Hollinger).


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Some Nice scenery.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Some Cars In Dubai..


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to Japan!


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nismo R35 GTR..


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

More of the Motorshow...


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

New release of the TE37. Revealed at the Tokyo Motorshow...


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nismo Festival at Fuji Speedway...


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nismo R35 GTR...


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Making ways with the bullet train. From Tokyo to Shin-Kobe where the Endless R34 GTR


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Endless street spec Drag SPL


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nismo festivals always good

Nice pics


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Endless R


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

v cam pro system


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Enjoy the pictures guys


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Good stuff Bro. You need to take me in a spin in this Monster!


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

What an amazing way to buy a piece a motoring legend :bowdown1:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Nice trip mate :bowdown1:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

sweet trip and awesome buy mate, congrats


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice pic mate... And a buy (well done)


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

That's an awesome 34,would love to see it on the strip next year :thumbsup:

Any ball park figures on what you paid for it.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Good stuff Bro. You need to take me in a spin in this Monster!


don't worry bro your next to me will go out in it first should be here around 6 weeks just getting race map put on and all the oil changed and some body styling bits done in Japan.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

hi guys thanks for likening the pic's and the R34 car will be here next year so will post more pic's of R34 on uk roads. will be racing at santa pod race way next year so all will see the car at show.


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome...


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Now that's how to shop!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

:thumbsup: going to be tearing up the drag strip with some quick numbers with this that's for sure!

Keeping the Endless graphics/sticker's on? I like them as it is


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Let us know when you're at Pod, i'd definitely drive up to have a gander


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> :thumbsup: going to be tearing up the drag strip with some quick numbers with this that's for sure!
> 
> Keeping the Endless graphics/sticker's on? I like them as it is


hi Japfreak 

hoping so it should be a fast road car and sticker's may keep them on so it stays as orginal Endless car.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

jonnypolish said:


> Let us know when you're at Pod, i'd definitely drive up to have a gander


hi mate should be mid next year will update you closer to time.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome pics....That twin turbo R34 its very cool


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice trip


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

This is a dream trip !!!!!!


All those cars, i wouldn't want to come back !!!!!!


----------



## acsnaz (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, very nice :clap:


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Dream trip! Japan is the best! Nice purchase


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

FH R32 said:


> hi guys thanks for likening the pic's and the R34 car will be here next year so will post more pic's of R34 on uk roads. will be racing at santa pod race way next year so all will see the car at show.


Was you at japshow finals In blue r34?


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

guys thanks for all the likes yes i was racing my R34 GTR the blue one on the day.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

FH R32 said:


> guys thanks for all the likes yes i was racing my R34 GTR the blue one on the day.


So you must the the one that was racing me in my r35 kuno black and I lent you my towing eye?


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

yes your right we was racing together hope your doing well bro will be at the next show with my new endless R34 soon


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

FH R32 said:


> yes your right we was racing together hope your doing well bro will be at the next show with my new endless R34 soon


You have one messy collection of cars bro:thumbsup: let me now when you will next go and I will defo try and make it to see the beast.


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice trip !


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice on well done. You got to post pics up when she lands!


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Jimbostir said:


> Nice on well done. You got to post pics up when she lands!


yes will do when she gets here can't wait to take her out on uk roads.lol


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Does your new R34 have solid engine mounts ? If not if I were you I'd have a look at the fuel pipes on that with a view to adding some flexibile hoses in the engine bay end as it looks like all the pipes to the pressure regulator are hard lines and the pressure regulator itself is solidly mounted. 










Cheers

Stu


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

The vehicles getting mapped to 2.2 bar boost running over 1000 horse power on HKS race gass.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Here are some of the performance upgrades I have done to the vehicle. These are TE37-SL 2013 Limited Model special order light weight rims 18x11J gloss black.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

I've added an excursive custom carbon under tray & Ganador wing mirror's, It looks the part and certainly drives it. The tyres are advan racing 285 35 18 all round.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

This is the result of the fine tuning I have done to the vehicle. The car has now left Endless Japan and now its way to London.


----------



## Muzhar H (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks epic buddy


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow! That is one hell of a 34, can't stop dribbling, have fun with it mate


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Endlessr32 said:


> Wow! That is one hell of a 34, can't stop dribbling, have fun with it mate


Thanks mate you'll see this beast at the Jap show in Santa Pod during June-July times feel free to come and have a look.


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice one mate I would love to see it in the flesh! 
I don't suppose ur going to the japfest at castle Coombe in May ru bud?
Thanks for the invite of more dribbling


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That under tray looks superb.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

wheels make a big difference 

shame Volk/Rays just discontinued their 19" version


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Kadir said:


> That under tray looks superb.


Thank you for likening the under tray bro it gives a aggressive low look from the back should be here soon will go out with it together.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

matty32 said:


> wheels make a big difference
> 
> shame Volk/Rays just discontinued their 19" version


Hi matty the new wheels does make it look a lot batter with the width i prefer 18's to race with especially when it's high power feels safer and in control when it's getting used to the limit. 19's are good for road use show look not for aggressive driving any way money not a issue for this endless R34 as all work has being done to high standard.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Endlessr32 said:


> Nice one mate I would love to see it in the flesh!
> I don't suppose ur going to the japfest at castle Coombe in May ru bud?
> Thanks for the invite of more dribbling


Hi mate not sure if i'll be able to come to castle coombe in May but can update you closer to the time thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i agree for your suitability its 18" are ok.

there are other volks which have the diamond cut into the spokes which is nicer than a sticker for future ref 

im looking at the Tokyo TA's but their offsets are bit  for what i need.


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

No probs matey, hopefully il b going to both this year


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Thats a good choice


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Looks superb bet you cannot wait!!


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Iam happy with the new wheels as well your right can't wait to see it lol


----------



## MegaLoL (May 21, 2008)

Welcome to the endless family


----------



## domnickelly (Nov 11, 2013)

That would be a trip of a lifetime, and all to buy a serious Gtr...
Best of luck with it and hopefully see it in action some day soon


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Amazing car, amazing trip!

Make sure you let us know how you get on with it once its here.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Guys Iam happy you all like the endless R34 thanks for the compliments and will update all when it's here and the event date


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

How's the car doing? Almost in UK?


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Arriving date*



Wouter said:


> How's the car doing? Almost in UK?


Hi Wouter

endless R34 should be here 14th of may so around two weeks time.


----------



## a1whitey (Feb 7, 2014)

looking good


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Only one week to go


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

*deliver container next week*



stephenwap said:


> Only one week to go


yes cant wait for it to be here Mondays the date just getting the customs clearance done today they will deliver the container next week at my work address.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Delivery of the Container*

This Morning I have had the container delivered at my work premises were I have my own private space which allows the shipping company to drop the container off.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Vehicle coming out the Container*

Off loaded the car from the Container


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Oh yes! Glad to see it arrived safe and sound for you, and the sun is out!

Happy days. We await many photos and videos, we need noise!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome..


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

*After a quick valet this is how the car looks*

The paint work looked a bit dull when we received the car, needs a good polish to bring the colour back.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

*New Wheels*

TE37SL 2013 Limited Edition, 18X11J, Engraved Volk Racing Logo, Not the Sticker, 8 Pot Brakes at the front and Rear is 6 Pot from Endless, All tyres are Brand New Yokohama Neova 285/30/18.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks stunning bro!


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Parts and Accessories*

Parts, Accessories and interior photo


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Engine Bay*

Engine bay, Triple Fuel Pump and Custom Fuel Tank.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Mashallah!


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Mashallah!


salam bro come down next week at the office car's here hope you like the pic's


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG thats soo cool:bowdown1:.....Twin turbo mega power house R34, Now some video.
White or blue, there are lots of diffrent :chuckle:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Simply stunning!! More pics pls


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Mashallah that's stunning man!


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

hi guys will take more pic's very soon so don't worry and thank you all for your messages


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

freaking awesome! Take care of it!

When well u be at the nurburgring again?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Walaikum salaam. Will try pop down next week insha'allah!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You've a Mines & Endless R34!? Like couldn't be any more jealous! Congratulations on the car(s).


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Got some video's made last night will upload them tonight


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

mashallah car looks good!


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

FH R32 said:


> Got some video's made last night will upload them tonight


Hurry!


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

guys wanted to know if I could upload videos straight on here


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Photo bucket embedded link or YouTube should work


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Endless R34 Drag R*

Got a mate of mine to take a professional photoshoot off the Endless R34, The videos will be up loaded shorty as i dont have a youtube account and will get a mate of mine to up load it for me. More pics from the photoshoot will be added very soon.


----------



## Garage12 (Sep 13, 2012)

what a car!


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

That is a stunning 34!


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Rear picture and engine bay of Endless R34*

Some more pics from the photoshoot


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I think we have found the ultimate R34.


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

FH R32 said:


> Some more pics from the photoshoot


That first picture of the car facing forward is my new desk top picture. That thing just looks epic, you're a lucky guy.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Either that rear shot 2 posts above mine, or the one with the Endless and the Mines is going to be my iPad background, not quite sure which.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

iam happy you guys like the car will be racing it next month at Santa pod so fill free to come down to see


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I love that you're racing it! I bet there are many a person want you to wrap this up in bubble wrap never for it to be touched again.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> I love that you're racing it! I bet there are many a person want you to wrap this up in bubble wrap never for it to be touched again.


hi LiamGTR

I've just taken the bubble wrap off last Friday when it got here lol. yes your right mate why have a high power car like that and not make use out of it.


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Just a bit epic that!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

At those pics looks sooo epic....Awesome R34 whit soo wiked engine
:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Endless-R 1000hp R34 GT-R - YouTube

This is a short video showing you my new Endless- Drag R 1000hp R34 GT-R. Have a look at how it eats the gears up, a better video is coming soon.

Running over 2 bar boost on road, we also safely set and tested the launch control


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Running over 2 bar boost*

Running over 2 bar boost


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow. I got more envious with every post you make!


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

The videos & photos doesn't justify how powerful this machine or come close to the experience you face once in the cockpit.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG....I´am speechless:bowdown1:


----------



## juggers (Sep 2, 2010)

Stunning motor, great way to go buy a car!


----------



## NOSSie (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like a great Tripp and an truly amazing car.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi all the individual skyline GTR or the right modified car is getting very rare in Japan now it was hard to locate this machine had RB's since 2001 but this is alternate R34 with huge spec booked with RK this week for full inspection


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Amazing car!

Would you mind I'f I had a peak while its with super Ron?


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

GTR RGT said:


> Amazing car!
> 
> Would you mind I'f I had a peak while its with super Ron?


that should be fine mate will be with Ron tomorrow morning


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

How does that power feels


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

had a look at this the other day.

fill in the holes in the boot ;-)


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Matty; hasn't it got some lovely wheels and brakes though?! My nephew loved it..


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

lovely looking car 

don't you ever get the urge to drive it properly?

Would be awesome to see this on track:bowdown1:


----------



## Leops33 (Jan 25, 2012)

very nice R34 !!!! I have only 1b boost on my R33 ... :bowdown1:


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Test and Tuning The Endless Drag Skyline R34*

This is a short video of the Endless Drag R34 Skyline test day at the air strip. I used this day to get myself familiar to the car and also test out the race fuel VP111 Optain which the car didn't enjoy it will need slight adjustment on mapping also upgraded to the number 10 plugs. Next month i will be racing this monster at Santa Pod and i will be looking forward to getting the full performance out of it.

Endless Drag Skyline R34 - YouTube


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

sädde said:


> How does that power feels


Driving this masterpiece for the first time leaves you speechless, the experience of this fire spitting beast leaves you grinning ear to ear, the G Force is truly mind blowing, its similar to taking off in a jet. :chuckle:


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

matty32 said:


> had a look at this the other day.
> 
> fill in the holes in the boot ;-)


The holes are there for a reason, previously it had a drag spoiler which will be reused this summer at Santa Pod so there's no need to fill anything mate. So however Matty, apart from the holes you're obsessed about what do you think of the rest of the car?


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Wow, this is one of my favorite 34'S!!!!


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

FH R32 said:


> The holes are there for a reason, previously it had a drag spoiler which will be reused this summer at Santa Pod so there's no need to fill anything mate. So however Matty, apart from the holes you're obsessed about what do you think of the rest of the car?


Regardless of some holes its a masterpiece, Matty loves filling holes


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

How does it feel with the twin top mount setup? When are you hitting full boost? From the videos it looks like an animal. 

My favorite 34 in the UK, the engine bay is just ohhh!


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Saifskyline said:


> How does it feel with the twin top mount setup? When are you hitting full boost? From the videos it looks like an animal.
> 
> My favorite 34 in the UK, the engine bay is just ohhh!


Thanks mate, animal is an understatement its truly mind blowing.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Cot damn.

Tell your bro to post pics of his 32. Looks really nice from the vids.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

CSB said:


> Cot damn.
> 
> Tell your bro to post pics of his 32. Looks really nice from the vids.


Will get him to take some pic's on the weekend and post them up soon as bit busy with work


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the 32 was supplied by us right? sold it to Rob Galley then he sold it to you.

Endless 34 - yeah its ok. had a look around it other day.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

matty32 said:


> the 32 was supplied by us right? sold it to Rob Galley then he sold it to you.
> 
> Endless 34 - yeah its ok. had a look around it other day.


Yes your right matty Ron got me the car i've given it to my brother when he passed he's driving text last year age 17 he's happy with it.


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

FH R32 said:


> Yes your right matty Ron got me the car i've given it to my brother when he passed he's driving text last year age 17 he's happy with it.



 17 lucky bugger !!!!!!!


Your GT-R 34 is ..........



(I'm speechless)


----------



## Axu (Jun 19, 2012)

Very stunning car with a nice Story :O


----------



## RobGalley (Jul 2, 2001)

FH R32 said:


> Yes your right matty Ron got me the car i've given it to my brother when he passed he's driving text last year age 17 he's happy with it.


I would have been rather happy at 17 with that car  

Also I had a quick look at the new 34 and it looks rather tasty, look forward to seeing more vids, and has the blue one been retired?

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Please get a GoPro and get some more videos of all your cars, especially that 34.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

FH R32 said:


>


Awesome thanks for this:bowdown1:


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Axu said:


> Very stunning car with a nice Story :O


Iam glad you realised their story behind this legendary R34 GTR and how fare this car is as some don't thanks mate


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

RobGalley said:


> I would have been rather happy at 17 with that car
> 
> Also I had a quick look at the new 34 and it looks rather tasty, look forward to seeing more vids, and has the blue one been retired?
> 
> ...


Hi Rob hope you liked the new R34 will be racing it next month so will have new video's soon your R32 my brothers looking after it blue R34 parked up safely now thanks Iqbal


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

I would buy it, but i dont have any money...To me this would be better choice than that Z-tune R34 what cost like 500 000 dollars
Used 1999 Nissan Skyline R34 CLK320 AVANTGARDE for sale in London | Pistonheads


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You're selling?  ^^^^


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> You're selling?  ^^^^


Yes mate as not using the car much it's parked up in my showroom and family can't go out in it aswell need something bit more practical this car is full race tune will most probably find a Nur spec R34 mild tune so can take my little one out this summer in it I've seen a few last year in Japan loved it. Plus I've got the Endless R35 950R street spec on the way to uk aswell ***128522;


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Damn, living the dream!


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> Damn, living the dream!


Work hard and enjoy your dreams


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

FH R32 said:


> Work hard and enjoy your dreams



Amen to that


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> Amen to that


Thanks Liam GTR lol::chuckle:


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

Mate, that is one hell of a GTR... I watched the video and can't stop drooling... :bowdown1::bowdown1:

One question, is it a RWD now?


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Leonov34 said:


> Mate, that is one hell of a GTR... I watched the video and can't stop drooling... :bowdown1::bowdown1:
> 
> One question, is it a RWD now?


Your enjoying the videos hey? no it's not a RWD have options on a switch for both


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

FH R32 said:


> Your enjoying the videos hey? no it's not a RWD have options on a switch for both


Well, I am lusting over the video! LOL :chuckle::runaway:
I see, that is something you don't see everyday...

Do you plan on making more videos about it, mate? I would certainly watch it over and over again, guaranteed! :bowdown1:


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Leonov34 said:


> Well, I am lusting over the video! LOL :chuckle::runaway:
> I see, that is something you don't see everyday...
> 
> Do you plan on making more videos about it, mate? I would certainly watch it over and over again, guaranteed! :bowdown1:




Hi mate, this year iv been busy racing my Endless R35, Possibly will make a video with both the Endless R34 and R35 later on the year. For now you can enjoy some of the images which we took in our showroom of the Endless R34. Please click the link below. 

GTR | F1 Prestige Group

Thanks


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

F1PRESTIGEGROUP said:


> Hi mate, this year iv been busy racing my Endless R35, Possibly will make a video with both the Endless R34 and R35 later on the year. For now you can enjoy some of the images which we took in our showroom of the Endless R34. Please click the link below.
> 
> GTR | F1 Prestige Group
> 
> Thanks


I am speechless, mate...
Awesome seems inappropriate to use it for your collections... :bowdown1::bowdown1:

I will be waiting for the videos!


----------

